# New financial website: www.mycash.ie



## Brendan Burgess (18 Mar 2008)

[broken link removed]

Anyone want to do a review of this website? 

Brendan


----------



## tax123 (4 Sep 2008)

Brendan,
Just came across mycash.ie and think it's thoroughly deserving of my time to review here as it brings a completely new depth of understanding and clarity to some complicated financial circumstances.

I wont comment on the site in it's totality, but I have been looking at the *Pension Calculator* in particular.

Firstly the calculator itself is very pleasing to the eye, integrates good colour, simple english and results update as you change each input, results displayed as a number and in a easy to understand graph.

Some of the inputs required are complex and their importance may not be obvious to all:  Think a 2% management fee isn't much more than a 1.5% fee?  Stick it in the calculator and prepare to have your mind changed!

For me, this calculator educates and informs - most other pension calculators 'dumb down' pensions to a level that I think is wholly inappropriate and can lead to poor decision making by individuals.

Lastly, the only thing I would like to see additionally in there, is something to highlight the difference between expected returns on cash, debt and equity pension products - many people do not understand the massive implications of that decision in picking a pension product.

It's great work and the team behind it deserve success and our thanks.

John


----------



## armelodie (4 Sep 2008)

Seems a bit suss to me that you have to register in order to use their pension simulator..

Why do they need to know who you are?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

Thought that myself and didn't proceed.


----------



## Clseeper (5 Sep 2008)

I found this about a number of websites lately. I think it may be due to advertising, the more people they say are registered with the site, the better for selling advertisment space. Plus that and they have your email.

Is there another reason?


----------



## PaddyW (5 Sep 2008)

Pension calculator seems off to me. Figures are totally off what my pension company has given me, over 200k!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2008)

Do you mean compared to the illustrative projection based on certain assumptions (e.g. about indexation of contributions, inflation, growth etc.) issued by your pension provider? Are you sure that the assumptions in both cases are the same?


----------



## mycash (8 Sep 2008)

armelodie said:


> Seems a bit suss to me that you have to register in order to use their pension simulator..
> 
> Why do they need to know who you are?


 
Not true - there's no obligation to register to use any of the tools on the site. You can play around as much as you like unless you wish to save your financial data. We need an email to validate registrations.


----------



## dealgan (11 Sep 2008)

Looks useful at first glance

Re Savings/Investments

It would be beneficial to be able to sort the table (by CAR for example)

It would also be good to be able to enter the 'Deposit Type' as a range such as 18-24 months.


----------

